# Gym in Agouza



## Awkward White Guy (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm looking for a decent gym in Agouza. I was told there was one at the Pharaoh Egypt hotel near the Midan Sphinx, I went to see it and I was NOT impressed. Any suggestions?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum

I don't do gyms but there is one that is free to use at the BCA club in Mohandiseen, see the sticky above expat meeting places

Maiden


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

Awkward White Guy said:


> I'm looking for a decent gym in Agouza. I was told there was one at the Pharaoh Egypt hotel near the Midan Sphinx, I went to see it and I was NOT impressed. Any suggestions?


I went to use the swimming pool at the hotel once so I know what you mean.

I think the gym I last used was the Creative Dance and Fitness Centre which is on Sharia Amr (off Sharia Syria in Mohandiseen) - the gym was quite good and I went to a couple of fitness classes.


----------

